

WebFWD (Web Forward) is the new Innovation Accelerator from Mozilla - robolaz
https://webfwd.org/en-US/

======
thomasbachem
Shocking to see that even an organization like Mozilla does blatantly copy
other's CI... [http://hackfwd.tumblr.com/post/7075853397/hackfwd-
welcomes-w...](http://hackfwd.tumblr.com/post/7075853397/hackfwd-welcomes-web-
fwd)

------
illumen
They don't seem to be paying these people anything. Seems a tad exploitative,
cult like, and possibly illegal?

First rule of working is you get paid.

~~~
prodigal_erik
I don't think they're dictating what you build (work for hire) nor asking for
any ownership stake in it (taking investment). They're just letting you show
up with your own project and offering free consultations and enough for room
and board, and all they get out of it is warm fuzzies and the same open source
license you're giving everyone else.

